# It's day 31 since "I want a D day"



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

I got my H to agree to MC, my fear is that he holds a lot of anger towards me, I am currently attending IC for depression, anger and negativity related issues, that he says have helped him make this decision (for a little background). We have been together 14 years 8 of which we were married, we are both 35. 

My question is would it be a good idea that he sees the the MC first by himself so he can get a hold of his feelings so that his anger doesnt allow him to run away like he has been?


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

I think that anything that allows him to eventually enter into joint counseling with a clear(er) head is probably a good thing. IC may not "cure" him of his possible anger, but it may allow him to relate to you in a calmer, more productive way in a joint counseling scenario.


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

You need to ask the therapist that.


----------

